# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Bot Store, Automation Anywhere, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Automation Anywhere, Inc.

botstore.automationanywhere.com

----------


## Airicist

Bot Store demo

May 15, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Automation Anywhere Achieves 100,000 Downloads in its Bot Store to Advance RPA"
Leader in RPA launches new features for developers to create recurring revenue streams in Bot Store

October 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Automation Anywhere Bot Store: turbocharge your digital transformation

Oct 29, 2019




> Jumpstart your automation journey with Bot Store, the world’s largest market for ready-to-deploy intelligent automation. 
> 
> Whether you’re looking to automate task-centric bottlenecks or automate entire segments of a job role, the Automation Anywhere Bot Store can help you speed up your time to value with ready-to-deploy enterprise-grade bots and Digital Workers. With Bots, you can:
> 
> • Complete automation projects up to 70% faster at half the cost. 
> • Leverage the expertise of subject matter experts, seasoned developers, and Automation Anywhere partners.
> • Automate across the widest variety of enterprise business applications to cover the unique needs of any function, business or industry.
> Visit the Bot Store to read reviews, get advice from experts, and start your automation journey.

----------


## Airicist

Start using Bot Store bots in 3 easy steps

Dec 17, 2019




> Get started with bots and Digital Workers from the Bot Store in 3 simple steps: install, configure and run. Visit Bot Store today!
> 
> What is the Bot Store? Bot Store is the largest digital marketplace for intelligent automation and home to hundreds of pre-built bots and Digital Workers.

----------


## Airicist

Bot Store & building with pre-built bots

Apr 24, 2020




> Welcome to #AAIllustrates with Micah Smith! In this episode, we break down the bot building process and focus on some tips and tricks developers can use to accelerate their build times. Join Micah as he digs in to the benefits of building with Bot Store bots and as he discusses the opportunity available to developers who wish to submit their own bots to Bot Store to share with others. 
> 
> About Micah Smith:
> Micah is a Developer Evangelist at Automation Anywhere. He's an RPA guru with a love for building bots and making work more human.

----------


## Airicist

Private Bot Store | Internal Bot Marketplace by Automation Anywhere

Jun 9, 2020




> Introducing Automation Anywhere Private Bot Store. Drive rapid enterprise-wide automation development, adoption, and standardization with a secure internal marketplace that brings teams together. Learn more about Private Bot Store: automationanywhere.com/products/botstore/private-bot-store
> 
> Scaling a digital transformation can be difficult. Between limited developer bandwidth and collaboration, it can feel impossible to scale an RPA program. Introducing Automation Anywhere Private Bot Store, a secure marketplace that allows you to discover and reuse pre-built bots from your own internal teams and external experts.

----------


## Airicist

Article "CIOs Plan To Double Down On Software ‘Bots’ As Pandemic Chaos Continues"

by Martin Giles
January 18, 2021

----------

